# golden barry white



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

golden berried white bee - day 2


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Niccccce!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice indeed. Too bad it's not snow white though. Still need to work on getting the head to be plain white. Those dark pattern on the head will cause faded colour when you try to get a pattern in your CRS.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I like your avater pic too souldct


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's cool!


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys. About two more weeks to go.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey I just found one of my golden's is berried too. She's a nice gold color all over, not like some of my others who seem to be loosing their gold coloration, getting dirty looking??? 

She's not got as many eggs as yours has Souldct, but she does have eggs. Hoping now I will get baby shrimps in that tank, she is in with Hino and Mosura CBS, so one of them is probably the daddy .


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

souldct said:


> golden berried white bee - day 2


hey how many gallon is your tank?


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> Hey I just found one of my golden's is berried too. She's a nice gold color all over, not like some of my others who seem to be loosing their gold coloration, getting dirty looking???
> 
> She's not got as many eggs as yours has Souldct, but she does have eggs. Hoping now I will get baby shrimps in that tank, she is in with Hino and Mosura CBS, so one of them is probably the daddy .


mine is housed with some s grade tiger tooth, one more week to go ..



camboy012406 said:


> hey how many gallon is your tank?


they are in a 10 gallon tank ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you....let us know if you see any tiny shrimplets....My big gal dissappeared again into the foliage, so IF she has any they will probably appear on the front glass where some algae grows or on the ornament in my tank with algae on that. I will have to watch closely!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Is this Flora Base substrate? If so, what's ur pH? Thanks


----------

